# Sprinkler heads to close together?



## JPohling

Location: California  Commercial high rise

I have a question that i have not been able to find an answer for.  Small rooms/closets have been demoed from within a tenant area.  The fire sprinklers previously serving these small rooms have been left in place.  Now there are instances where in these open office areas there are fire sprinklers that now have another head 4' or so away.  A fire protection company mentioned that these heads are to close and may interfere with each other and they should be eliminated or relocated to a proper spacing.

I have not been able to find a code section that specifies a minimum distance between heads to eliminate this possible situation.  Is there a code reference for this?


----------



## RJJ

You need to look at the sprinkler head installed and the manufacturers specification for spacing. To close can be a problem when one goes off it could not allow the next on to release which is most often due to not permitting the heat to activate the head.


----------



## steveray

Start at 8.6.3.4.....and then look at the specific head....


----------



## cda

Normally it is six feet minimum between heads

Like others said it does depend on the head

So need to find make and model and that will tell you if it is standard, extended coverage or other

May be as simple as plugging one head, as long as the rest of the area has proper coverage


----------



## mark handler

Too close together, the action of the water from one sprinkler may affect the operation of another.


----------



## JPohling

Thanks!  looks like 6'  is a good rule of thumb


----------



## mark handler

Spacing is based on head manufacture, mounting height and water pressure


----------



## cda

8.6 Standard Pendent and Upright Spray Sprinklers

8.6.3.4 Minimum Distances Between Sprinklers.

8.6.3.4.1    Unless the requirements of 8.6.3.4.2, 8.6.3.4.3, or 8.6.3.4.4 are met, sprinklers shall be spaced not less than 6 ft (1.8 m) on center.

8.8 Extended Coverage Upright and Pendent Spray Sprinklers

8.8.3.4 Minimum Distance Between Sprinklers.

8.8.3.4.1    Unless the requirements of 8.8.3.4.2 are met, sprinklers shall be spaced not less than 8 ft (2.4 m) on center.

If not one of those two types check the book

and once again may just be able to plug one, as long as proper coverage is maintained


----------



## beach

https://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/coffee-break/cb_2008_45.pdf


----------



## RJJ

The result of heads too close together is referred to as cold soldering. If you research this it should explain how the discharge from one head can other heads. I believe the spacing for most heads is 8' unless manufacturer's instructions allow a closer positioning.


----------



## cheyer

Typically 6' for 13 systems and 8' for 13D..always refer to cut sheets


----------



## fireguy

When I find this situation, I measure the head spacing in the rest of the room.  If I need to change the spacing, I may use socket fittings from Anvil.  Working in tight spaces, such as above the ceiling,  They are easier to work with than threaded fittings.  But they are not to be used on dry systems.


----------

